# ✦ . A Little Paws-itivity! . ✦ - Community Challenge!



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey! I see a ton of rather depressing posts throughout these forums, which is a shame because this community is full of very interesting & incredibly creative folks! So I decided, why not share a little positivity in the form of a fun fursona-centric challenge?

✦❤✦​*The Challenge*: Describe something you like about yourself, as if your fursona was complimenting you!

{ Example - *Velvet*: "_I think you _(me)_ are, like, super passionate! You have so many cool ideas!_" }

✦❤✦​
*RULES*:

No self-deprecation, your post has to be a genuine compliment!

The quote must be something you could imagine your fursona actually saying to you! Think of it this way: you're like their creator, so of course they love you. Pick something that you think they'd notice the most about you as an individual.

You can add as many of your sonas as you'd like, you don't have to stick to just one!

If you need any guidelines, you can use the above example to go by.

✦❤✦​Good luck everyone, let's have some fun!!
- V.B.


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 19, 2018)

Cethocro: "Even when the stars will disappear, your will will remain"


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 19, 2018)

So you want me to compliment myself? That's narcissistic, but I must admit, I'm a charming personality.


----------



## Joni (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 37820



Understandable! I couldn't resist, I love dumb puns.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Aug 19, 2018)

Wulf looked over at me.

"Come with me to the gym, bro.  I go every day.   You are doing ok. Come with me tomorrow morning. Don't give up"

He is a good friend and wont let me get out of it.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 19, 2018)

*sona stares at me and leans head from one side to the other*

Frog: "You like dancing?"
Me: "Yeah!"
Frog: "Great! Let's dance!" *grins*
Me: Sure!!! *puts on some music*

And then we'd dance together and he'd compliment me for my dancing just like he would to everyone else that attempts doing so. 

---------
Part 2
---------

Frog: *makes the craziest faces at me*
Me: *give him my limited human attempt at making faces*
Frog: BWAHAGAHAHA *claps hands*

---------
So to sum it up, Guifrog loves the silliest things, so it ain't too hard to please him.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 19, 2018)

LV takes a good, hard look at the creature standing before them. After some time, they snap their grimoire shut. “Well. This is not what I expected.” 

“Yeah, I mean. What can you do?”

LV tucks the book under their arm and circles around, contemplating. Then they stop and smile as kindly as they can muster. “Thank you for saving me. Your kindness is unmatched.”


----------



## David Drake (Aug 20, 2018)

*looks each other up and down*
Me: You're taller than me just to spite me.
David: I'm not taller than you, you're shorter than I am.
Me: I know they talk about finding yourself, but this is rediculous.
David: Hey, I'm you, right? So listen to....yourself...?...Your friends? They're always telling you how brave and kind and good you are.
Me: Yeah...
David: So believe them already!
Me: ...I'll try...


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 22, 2018)

Cloud: "You're kind to me, despite my albinism! "
James: "Thanks for making me look cooler than I used to look "


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 31, 2018)

Well... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

If I was friends with my sona it'd go a little something like this:

Rimna would look at me and say  "Jeez man, your arms are so huge... wanna work out together? I can teach you how to fight if you want, or we can just hit the gym. Come on, you'll love it."


----------



## Tyno (Sep 4, 2018)

"Your mum straight."


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 5, 2018)

Aaron: "You've got a lot of potential! All you need is someone to help you realize your true colors! Maybe I could help you with that." *warm smile*


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 11, 2018)

?¿?¿?: ...............
Me: wow, I appreciate that!


----------



## Taku (Oct 12, 2018)

Taku to me: "you can be fun and playful,  foster those feelings! "


----------



## Paolite (Oct 12, 2018)

Based on real facts:

*Something important is going to happen*
Me: *have a strong anxiety attack*
Paolite: "Don't worry, you're strong and very intelligent. There's nothing wrong that can happen and everything will be alright."
Me: *calms a bit*

I can't avoid or stop those attacks, but Paolite helped me to gain a bit of control over my mind and body when I have one.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 25, 2018)

"Your more then the sum of your interests.
Your more than the persona you play.
Your more then the molecules that make up your body.

What more can i say. Your a good guy, and i think your an alright pal."


----------



## risingsunn (Nov 1, 2018)

"Even if it falls on deaf ears, I have to say though you make yourself seem small you have a lot of love to give to the world that you suppress and hide more than you should." --Rin


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 2, 2018)

[Tyll'a] "When you were a kit, it seemed like nobody understood you.  But did you let that stop you?  Of course not - you're almost as stubborn as I am!"


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Nov 14, 2018)

"even it may not be enough. At least you tried. you faught through all this and got out stronger at the end of the day."


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 14, 2018)

Hmm. Fascinating. Challenge accepted.

_The furless pale man waited in the lounge, drowning the world out with his music as he typed out random ideas on his phone. A grey-furred wolf entered the room, sitting across from the human.

Me: “...”
Grimm: “You might think I’m here about the time I died in a story or however many women you paired me up with, but I’m not here for that.”
Me: “What are you here for?”
Grimm: “I’m here to remind you of something you saw in yourself when you made me.”
Me: “Must be mistaken...”

The wolf smirks and shakes his head, waving in a female golden retriever to walk into the room. She sits next to the wolf, holding his hand and smiling happily.

Grimm: “You remember her? Diana...”

The golden retriever waves, wagging her tail quickly.

Diana: “Hello, Creator! Can we call you Michael?”
Me: “Sure...”
Grimm: “When you made me a long time ago, you put an incredible amount of effort into my creation. I’m not flat without a personality. You defined me with the Superman ideals. A being with intense power living among those without.
Michael: “...”
Grimm: “It’s representative of you. You just recently came out about your emotions and how badly you felt. The anger boiling inside of you that you buried deep. You never wanted to hurt anyone, but you always felt the world was against you.”
Grimm: “It also represents your creativity. You feel like you’re bigger and meant for bigger and more creative things but circumstances hold you back. I know and you know that it’s not so simple to rectify these circumstances. You know you’d change everything with a Thanos-Snap if you could so easily do that.

Michael chuckles softly at the Marvel joke, a golden gauntlet forming on his hand. He snaps his fingers, but the gauntlet itself fades into dust.

Diana: “And then you made me... I wasn’t just a plot device to you, I’m not a Mary Sue. You made me with hope in your eyes that there’s someone out there that can share your interests. Someone that can see the creative side of you that you try so hard to bury...”_

_Grimm leans over and whispers something to Diana, the golden retriever blushing a bit.

Diana: “Oh yes... You designed Grimm physically to match yourself. The most noteworthy things that he’s tall without being overly muscular. That’s because you prefer a smaller woman to look down upon.”

Michael: “But...”

Diana: “Here me out... I phrased that wrong. You wanted Grimm to be taller than me so he can be protective of me. With my guardian wolf watching me, you wanted someone that can accept how passionate and caring you actually can be. You won’t show that in gifts or money, but you know you can show as much by cuddling on the couch... You also favor intellect over strength, thereby being the type of man to listen and respond to a conversation rather than rely on brute force.”

Diana: “That’s not even including the obvious. I know how you designed me. I’m cute, short, glasses just because you like them~ Boobs aren’t much your thing and that’s not what you want in life, so mine are really petite. You wrote me in such a way to show what kind of person you want. You don’t want some busty and self-caring slut... That’s Pricilla. She’s the central antagonist.”

Michael bites his lip nervously.

Grimm: “We know what’s coming. You’re going to write some scene in the story where I sleep with the slutty bat and it creates drama. Whatever. Story reasons. We know the ending also. Doesn’t mean busty girls are bad... It just means you like relationships that are binary where both sides feel respect and admiration.”

Diana: “Look... We can ramble all day, but there one thing we want to get out. Think back to how Grimm and I met. We were minor characters just how you saw yourself as a minor character, but you know what you did. You gave us chemistry... A believable relationship. You certainly outdid the standard Disney trope, but even you couldn’t believe what you did. Grimm and I hung out. We became friends first and foremost. We had a date. We ate disgusting snails in Paris, but it was a cute scene!”

Grimm: “When you wrote us, you were lonely and you probably still are now... Just remember. When you wrote us together, you had hope that you may find someone like that for yourself. You’ll probably get a human and not a golden retriever, mind you... Never lose that hope. There are people out there that will support your creative side. There’s possibly someone out there that you’ll share the romantic in you with. It may not even start as a romance, but neither did Diana and I.”

Grimm: “You may feel alone now. You may feel like you’d have nothing to give to someone else. You’re wrong. You’re passionate, funny, creative, witty... Someone will see this in you. Don’t lose hope.”

The three of them stand and share a group hug, two canine tails wagging.

Grimm: “Thanks for not having me knock her up before the wedding... it’s a cliché way to progress the relationship and we just might not be ready for pups. We might never be ready.”

Michael: “That being said...”

Diana: “Oh, I don’t care what Grimm does with other women or if he knocks them up. They’re just guilty and kinky fantasies you two can have... Other things could just be Michael exploring new interests and ideas, like having me wear a leash and wait patiently for Grimm to come home like a good doggy... Who knows, maybe Michael will find something like that... minus the actually having kids part.”

Michael: “Yeah No... No kids for me. Been around enough of them to ruin any chance of wanting my own...”

_


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 14, 2018)

I... I actually needed that.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 19, 2018)

My fursona, Cutter Cat (CC) and I have a conversation:
CC:  Wow! Dude!  You sure know a lot of stuff about antiques.  Is it because you ARE one? *laughs*
Me:  Me? Old? *laughs back* You mangy cat... You're the one who fell in a tar pit and is 10,000 years old.
CC:  Yeah?  Well... *thinking of a come back... points to a table in an antique dealer's booth*  Is that a chrome plated, moss covered, three handled credenza?
Me:  Yes, it is, but is isn't a rare one.  Yes, I know a lot about antiques.  I am friends with the oldest and best one. *hugs*


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 19, 2018)

"You're weird and different.. that's what makes you 'cool' "


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 27, 2018)

"You know, you are pretty creative and you never seem to stop thinking... but how can you sleep if your brain never shuts off?"
"My doctor gives me sleepy pills."


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2018)

Like: You never let your emotions get to you, and despite the bad around you, you try and keep positive.
Me: Thank you, want to order pizza?
Like: *Wearing a mask of happiness* Of course, pizza is the best food since honey covered steak!


----------



## pupsicle-c (Dec 3, 2018)

.✧ Bump !! ✧.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 3, 2018)

Conor: So, I guess you are a pretty good shot.
Me: You sure?
Conor: Yeah, take it from me, I have experience in that field.


----------

